# Traction control switch sticking...



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

OK my first GTO problem...

I pulled up to a drive-thru, got my coke and put it in the rear cupholder then put the straw in before I realized the cup was overfilled. So I got a squirt of coke onto the panel with the T/C and door lock buttons. Since the panel is recessed it immediately leaked down into the switches. The door lock button is fine but now the T/C button is sticking- and when I can get T/C to go off it won't stay off.

First step is to pull the panel and clean up the switch/contacts. Does the panel pry right up and off or is there a trick to it? Are there pics anywhere that shows how it comes apart?

_Advice- be careful not to spill anything on the console, especially sticky soft drinks!_


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Did a search and found these instructions.

1. Remove the rubber coin tray liner in front of the shifter. It's below the radio and flip-out storage compartment.

2. While you're down there -- remove the philips head screw.

3. Open the padded console storage compartment door.

4. Lift up on back edge of the console from inside the storage compartment. The plastic will bend a little at first -- but there are something like 4 tension fittings that will eventually release. 

5. Remove the T/C wiring and window connectors.

6. Voila -- you'll have access to your console and switches.

NOTE: When putting everything back together, be sure to test the T/C and window switches before snapping everything into place. The connectors are pretty much impossible to screw up -- but it's better to test first.

Good luck.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

while you're at it get a traction control inverter. it turnes off your traction control by default when you turn the car on and to enable it push the button. just the opposite of how it works now  pretty kewl


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

OK I was hoping that it snapped out from the top which would make things simple. But I remember seeing a link on the forum about installing a new shifter that I think has more detail on removing the console. I'll find the link and work on it this weekend.

Or maybe I'll order a new shifter and do it all at once!

I really like the inverter idea, are these pretty common or do you have a good source?


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

I pulled it all apart and to be honest I couldn't see any indication that any drink got into the actual switch. So the "sticking" that I felt may just have been around the button where it fits through the console insert.

I went ahead and cleaned it up just to be sure using CRC contact cleaner. But the switch still isn't working so it may be a wiring problem somewhere. I guess I'll drop the car off at the dealer later on this week.


----------

